# Peppers Kidding Post! Updated 4/3/2021 (One buck One doe)



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Story time. So yesterday 4/2/21 when me & my sister went to check on pepper she had bagged up and I mean BAGGED UP! And she lost her ligaments I told my sister "Yay she in labor" LOL So we went and worked a while and checked on her a couple times and I knew she was getting REALLY close so we went and got my kidding box and went back to the goat pen. All was well until we got hungery..lol so we went back to the house got some food & went back down after a little while of sitting and waiting on her she started pushing a little and i mean like 5-8 small push's and then BOOM a sack was there and then a few mins later out came the boy BUT i had to hold his legs out cuz they wanted to slip back in & we thought she was done but I felt of her belly and I said "I think she has one more" My sister got a little cold so she went to the 4-wheeler and got a coat... sure enough as she left she stated pushing again so I said "Come back she is having another!" and she ran back and Boom... a little girl was born! Pepper is a FF. i will be selling the boy..

As of today 4/2/2021...WE HAVE BABIES!!!!!!!!
A buck and a doe!












This is the Doe! I love her so much! We will be keeping this little girl & her name is April

















Here is the buck hes so cute!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

How exciting! Good luck!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> Good luck!


Thanks!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

billiejw89 said:


> How exciting! Good luck!


Thanks!


----------



## GoosegirlAsh (Mar 24, 2021)

So exciting!! Looking forward to seeing baby pictures! My grandpa used to raise Nubians and Lamanchas, but his favorites were the Nubian/Lamancha crosses. He says they always gave the best milk.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

GoosegirlAsh said:


> So exciting!! Looking forward to seeing baby pictures! My grandpa used to raise Nubians and Lamanchas, but his favorites were the Nubian/Lamancha crosses. He says they always gave the best milk.


It is exciting!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck! I hope all goes well!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Good luck! I hope all goes well!


Thank you!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

*@GoosegirlAsh *New update!


----------



## GoosegirlAsh (Mar 24, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> *@GoosegirlAsh *New update!


Is it happening?!?!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Happy kidding!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

GoosegirlAsh said:


> Is it happening?!?!


Idk but her ligaments are barley even there! So they could disappear at anytime! She did have some slime this morning too. I just got back from checking on her and she did NOT want to move at all lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Happy kidding!


Thanks!


----------



## GoosegirlAsh (Mar 24, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Idk but her ligaments are barley even there! So they could disappear at anytime! She did have some slime this morning too. I just got back from checking on her and she did NOT want to move at all lol


Ohh sounds promising! How exciting!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

GoosegirlAsh said:


> Ohh sounds promising! How exciting!!


I know right? Like come on goat just have your kids already!


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Any updates? How is Pepper doing?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

BethJ said:


> Any updates? How is Pepper doing?





toth boer goats said:


> How are things?


This morning her udder is full! And shiny!!! I can't feel Her ligs but she's kinda a meatie goat so I dont know if they are there or not! Also her back end is jeggly and really lose! She would NOT come to me this morning and was walking really slow & just being well weird lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Ill get pics later of her belly and udder if I get a chance! How exciting! I might be delivering babies today my happy people!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Ima go check on Pepper again and ill post any new things when I get back!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any babies?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Any babies?


Not yet but. I don't know how much longer she can hold out...Her udder this morning is HUGE! and she was being really mean to her friend!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Extra pics from today! (Dont mind the hay in the background i was cleaning the boxes)


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Me & my sister are about to go check on Pepper & give our baby goats a bottle. So I'll let yall know if anything is going on!


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

She looks like a real sweet goat! Good luck


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

JML Farms said:


> She looks like a real sweet goat! Good luck


She is but..She s very easy to upset lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

just a update on Pepper. She is still up and around but I got her some more grain and she didn't want to eat a lot and she is a hog...So yeah somethings defiantly going on! I can feel her baby and its head is pointed toward her hips so I'm wondering if its getting in place Its right in line with her spine but I guess ill know tomorrow LOL


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

She really is dragging this out LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> How are things?


We have babies!!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations!!! Can’t wait to see pictures!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I'll get betrer pics tomorrow! Until then I put some pic up on the front page!


----------



## GoosegirlAsh (Mar 24, 2021)

Yay!!! Congrats!! They are both super cute!! Can't wait to hear what you name them


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Aww cute babies! Congrats!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww so cute! Adorable twins! Congrats!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

GoosegirlAsh said:


> Yay!!! Congrats!! They are both super cute!! Can't wait to hear what you name them


The girls name is April but we have not named the boy!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

BethJ said:


> Aww cute babies! Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awww so cute! Adorable twins! Congrats!


They are so adorable! And thanks!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY congrats.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Lil Boogie said:


> I'll get betrer pics tomorrow! Until then I put some pic up on the front page!


I missed where you posted the kids’ pictures.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> YAY congrats.


Thank you!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> I missed where you posted the kids’ pictures.


Im posting more pics on the first page now!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Lil Boogie said:


> Im posting more pics on the first page now!


Ok, I found them. Very very cute!!! 💕


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Ok, I found them. Very very cute!!! 💕


Yay! And Thank you!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Well. Just a update here. So i have the babies in our bathroom lol Pepper has a extra teat and the babies wont stop trying to nurse it and they have scrapped the skin off and she wont let them EVEN try to eat on that side. I was already going to make the boy a bottle baby so I could sell him as one BUT. The plan with Pepper was to trade our goat (Betty) for pepper and see what she would have so if she had a doe I might want to keep. She had a doe that I'm keeping soooo I'll just make her a bottle baby and sell pepper! It will work out very well for me because I have to mouny in pepper so now I can sell her & her baby boy!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

What about taping her extra teat to discourage the kids from nursing this non producing teat? It is my understanding extra teats can be passed throughout the next generations. Meaning, even if the new kids have the customary 2 teats, their off spring could possibly have extra teats, and the next generation off spring could also produce extra teats. Would you want this trait carried on through both of her kids? Did you obtain the doe knowing she had 3 teats and was she bred to Gizmo?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, tape up the extra teat, it helps.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

NigerianNewbie said:


> What about taping her extra teat to discourage the kids from nursing this non producing teat? It is my understanding extra teats can be passed throughout the next generations. Meaning, even if the new kids have the customary 2 teats, their off spring could possibly have extra teats, and the next generation off spring could also produce extra teats. Would you want this trait carried on through both of her kids? Did you obtain the doe knowing she had 3 teats and was she bred to Gizmo?


I knew she had a extra teat. And no she was bred to the buck the woman had that I got her from but you see....she bred pepper back to her dad...so great...


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> I agree, tape up the extra teat, it helps.


Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No problem


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

New pics of the buck


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

New pics of the doe


----------



## GoosegirlAsh (Mar 24, 2021)

Oh how precious!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

GoosegirlAsh said:


> Oh how precious!!


Thank you so much! I will be keeping the little girl who is named April. I will not be keeping the buck. His name is Arthur


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

They are cuties! Such long legs!


----------

